# New mower



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Hello everyone,

In the market to buy a new lawnmower. I have been mowing Celebration Bermuda that I planted last summer in my back yard (1/4 acre), with a Fiskars 18" Roller mower. Typically mow at 1/2 inch.

Just removed St. Augustine from the front yard (1/4 acre) and put down Tall Fescue. Plan on mowing 3 to 4 inches (or the lowest I can without screwing things up), when it comes in good. I have been using an old Craftsman 42" riding lawnmower to mow the St. Augustine but now it is time to step things up.

Looking for a good mower that will work in both cases for the front and back yard. Ideally one with a leaf catcher since I have a lot of trees. Would also like one with striping kit options.

Is there such a beast that will work in both cases?

Hope everyone has a great Thanksgiving!


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Not if you plan to mow the front at 1/2" and the back at 3"+z. That's two different mowers for sure.


----------



## turfman73 (May 1, 2018)

Gonna be tough to find a mower for such a huge difference in HOC and get a good cut for both

I am curious - why Tall Fescue for the front? I dont know much about tall fescue but assumed it would only be used in North Texas - your info shows Round Rock


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks Turfman. Went out on a limb to get Tall Fescue going here, I know I am a bit south of the transition zone, but I see it all the time in Kansas, love the way it looks and want to get it going. It takes a lot more water than my Celebration Bermuda, but well worth the look. I planted seed back in a 400sq ft patch using Heatwave Tall Fescue from Grasspad in Kansas to see if it would make it through the summer, which it did.

Then just last week, brought in 3 pallets of RTF sod from Northern OK which appears to be doing well.


----------



## LoCutt (Jul 29, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> Not if you plan to mow the front at 1/2" and the back at 3"+z. That's two different mowers for sure.


I whole-heartedly support this analysis.

One of the unfortunate shortcomings of reel mowers is their reduced range of HOC. When you exceed that range, it just knocks the grass over.


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks everyone. I plan on sticking with my Fiskars for the Bermuda...what's a good mower for the Tall Fescue?


----------



## Backyardigans (Nov 20, 2020)

Curious why you're not just cutting it all at the same length? I was cutting different lengths at first because I was just starting out to cut low and didn't want to screw things up either. But it was very time consuming especially when it's growing season and coming home late from work. The only thing coming close would probably be a Swardman since you can cut up to 2.5 inches and the adjustments are really easy.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Backyardigans said:


> Curious why you're not just cutting it all at the same length? I was cutting different lengths at first because I was just starting out to cut low and didn't want to screw things up either. But it was very time consuming especially when it's growing season and coming home late from work. The only thing coming close would probably be a Swardman since you can cut up to 2.5 inches and the adjustments are really easy.


Cause his tall fescue will look like crap in Texas at .5 inches in the summer. He will need to water three times a day.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

bassmanaustin said:


> Thanks everyone. I plan on sticking with my Fiskars for the Bermuda...what's a good mower for the Tall Fescue?


Anything will work as high as you want to cut. You won't be striping both of them, so maybe a rotary and grab a striping kit and give it as shot.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

bassmanaustin said:


> Thanks everyone. I plan on sticking with my Fiskars for the Bermuda...what's a good mower for the Tall Fescue?


did you mod your fiskars to put roller in front? would you be able to share details on how and parts list? (more detailed the better, i am not just handy, not super handy)


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Haven't yet @f_l but I will post when I figure it out! No need yet, Bermuda is dormant.

Been mowing the Fescue with the 56V Ego Mower, need to get a roller created for that. Getting a lot of looks from my envious neighbors for having to mow green tall grass in January ;-)


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Backyardigans said:
> 
> 
> > Curious why you're not just cutting it all at the same length? I was cutting different lengths at first because I was just starting out to cut low and didn't want to screw things up either. But it was very time consuming especially when it's growing season and coming home late from work. The only thing coming close would probably be a Swardman since you can cut up to 2.5 inches and the adjustments are really easy.
> ...


;-) You know it.


----------



## f_l (Aug 11, 2020)

@bassmanaustin nice, was debating between the ego 56v or the toro 60v. ended up getting the toro bc i got it for $299. Also looking for a striper and debating between toro branded one or the checkmate!


----------



## Buffalolawny (Nov 24, 2018)

Higher Voltage wins everytime.

Our 82V beats a toro "sorry it just does"

82V has more torque than the Toro Recycler 22" (i own one).

Maybe a Masport clone of the victa in the USA if there is one????

https://www.victa.com/au/en_au/products/battery-powered/82v-range.html


----------



## bassmanaustin (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the info @Buffalolawny .

Sh*t didn't know anything existed over 56V or I would have bought it - ce la vi.


----------

